# Ligtroom is crashing all the time



## Novica Jankovic (May 18, 2017)

when i do something fast or use some things in lightroom its crashing, i never had this in 7-8 years using lightroom.


----------



## clee01l (May 18, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. The most likely cause for crashes is not going to be LR.   Working storage uses the free space on your primary drive (/TEMP).  LR uses lots of working storage.  First make sure that you have at least 100GB of free space on your C:\ drive.  The second most likely cause is out of date or poorly written drivers for your mouse or graphics (video) card  Make suer that you have D/L'd and installed the latest of these from the manufacturer. 
As for a LR related cause, begin by disabling the use of the GPU in Develop (if that check box is checked in preferences).


----------



## Wernfried (May 18, 2017)

How can you disable GPU when LR does not even start?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 18, 2017)

Wernfried said:


> How can you disable GPU when LR does not even start?


Like this: Adobe Lightroom GPU Troubleshooting and FAQ


----------



## Ian.B (May 19, 2017)

is this a LR6/cc thing as I don't have "performance" in my LR5.7 (??)

Determine if Lightroom is accessing the GPU
Windows:
Edit > Preferences > Performance


----------



## clee01l (May 19, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> is this a LR6/cc thing as I don't have "performance" in my LR5.7 (??)
> 
> Determine if Lightroom is accessing the GPU
> Windows:
> Edit > Preferences > Performance


Using the GPU as an additional processor was added with LR6.  It is only applied in certain Develop Processes.  I think it is more of a marketing ploy than a useful performance enhancer.   It only works with certain (mostly newer) GPUs and having the current driver for your video card is essential.


----------



## PhilBurton (May 19, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Using the GPU as an additional processor was added with LR6.  It is only applied in certain Develop Processes.  I think it is more of a marketing ploy than a useful performance enhancer.   It only works with certain (mostly newer) GPUs and having the current driver for your video card is essential.


Adobe Lightroom GPU Troubleshooting and FAQ

Phil


----------



## Ian.B (May 19, 2017)

thanks Phil and Cletus. I was hoping to find _that_ fix for my keywording drama -- just had to turn LR off because of it


----------



## Novica Jankovic (May 19, 2017)

Thank you very much, i disable GPU and it works fine


----------



## RedCladTitanium (May 23, 2017)

There is a bug with AMD graphics card driver which causes Lightroom to crash when in the develop module and switching image.

Disabling GPU acceleration is one way of working around this; but if you use 4k or higher resolution screen(s) then you are disabling GPU support for your screens and LR will be slower.

To fix the issue in Windows, roll back your AMD GPU driver if you are using AMD hardware and driver 17.4.x

Personally, I was using Crimson 17.4.1 which was constantly crashing LR in the develop module
I rolled back (in windows 10, but you can do the same in 8/7) to version 17.3.1

Roll back by opening device manager>Display Adapters> Properties (right click) > Driver Tab > Roll Back Driver.
Command line to open Device Manager: devmgmt.msc which you can do in the "run" command box (Windows Key + R)

Or you can source an older versions of the graphics driver from the AMD site and uninstall the buggy driver and install a know to be working version.
No reboot required for Win 10.

Contrary to popular belief, updating video drivers is not always a great idea, update when there is a feature that is specific to your software or hardware, that you need, not because AMD/Nvidia have updated a driver!

99% of their updates are for games and gamers not desktop applications, you only have to read the release note to see that it is rarely for a bug in something like Lightroom or other desktop programs.


This advice relates to:
AMD graphics cards and chipsets using AMD Crimson 17.4.x drivers on Windows OS

AMD and Adobe are aware of this, expect a fix in the near future.


----------

